# Encounter problem in downloading Source code using SVN in windows



## mahbubul007 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,
  I am Syeed, Working as a researcher in TUT, Finland. I need the source code of FreeBSD (for the stable releases) for my academic research purpose. I tried to download using SVN (in windows). But I was encountering problems every time. Following is error messages I got. 
  Please help me.

For the current release, I used- http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head/


```
Error message: After downloading 175MB it shows,
Can't open file 'D:\user\syeed\FreeBSD_current\share\man\man9\.svn\tmp\text-base\VFS_MOUNT.9.svn-base':
 The system cannot find the file specified.
```

For stable release 7, I used - http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/7/
Error message:

```
Your .svn/tmp directory may be missing or corrupt; run 'svn cleanup' and try again
Can't open file 'D:\user\syeed\FreeBSD_7\New folder\usr.bin\mail\.svn\tmp\text-base\aux.c.svn-base'
: The system cannot find the file specified.
```


----------



## vwe@ (Jan 13, 2012)

Syeed,

if my crystal ball isn't broken, you would not run into this problem while using a real (erm, _the one true right_ (tm)) operating system. In src/share/man/man9 there are two files with similar names (except case):


```
# ll /usr/src/share/man/man9/ | grep -i 'vfs_mount\.'
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2745 Aug 28  2010 VFS_MOUNT.9
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4269 Mar 24  2010 vfs_mount.9
```

Unlike a Unix system (depending on mounted filesystem) and svn, Windows unfortunately treats these two files as being the same as the underlying filesystem seems to be case insensitive in your case (no idea if this is FAT specific as I'm happy to not have touched Windows for years.

On a side note, head isn't a "released" version - it's the bleeding edge of code that is expected to be broken on a day to day basis. You may want to take a look at a stable version like stable/8 or stable/9.

HTH


----------

